

Hey Entrepreneurs, Bootstrapping Is An Option, Too - bmillipede
http://millipede.us/hey-entrepreneurs-bootstrapping-is-an-option-too/

======
lsllc
Except that if you're already working for a tech company you have likely
signed an NDA/Intellectual Property Assignment agreement when you started your
job -- thus muddying the waters from a legal/IP point-of-view for any work
you've done (even outside of your work hours).

* Except in CA as the state outlaws these kinds of shenanigans, and rightly so!

~~~
nerd_in_rage
Just keep your mouth shut about what you do in your own time and you'll be
find.

